
California’s first plague case in 5 years is confirmed in South Lake Tahoe - tempsy
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-08-17/californias-first-plague-case-in-5-years-is-confirmed-in-south-lake-tahoe
======
legerdemain
Yeah, there's a handful of cases of the plague in the US every year. The
plague is treatable. By comparison, there are tens of thousands of new cases
of California fever every year, and it can become a debilitating chronic
illness.

~~~
Gibbon1
Valley Fever is scarier to me than plague for sure.

